# Jeanspackistan Cabinet members



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, I can't merge the treads it will be a mess so this was Jean's first post:
Jeanspackistan election results
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=861291&page=0&fpart=1
__________________________________________________
And guess who won?

HRH Kramer. Okay, so it's not really election if you have a king. Eh! We are kind of loosey goosey here. 









It's good to be the King. 









His Cabinet/Underlings: 

Secretary of the What the Heck are you Doing Putting My Cuz Over There, Bella:









Her official portrait for the white house:









Secretary of Kitty Cats, Bruno:









His serious portrait-thinking of kitties:









Secretary of Primate Canines, Ava-if she only had thumbs, I'd be in more trouble (she went to the groomer today-so she's a little wet):









Her portrait as she plots to open a treat jar:









Secretary of Up My Buttness, Mariele-doing a very painful stay MILES away from me:









Her portrait:









Secretary of Sweetness and Do We Have to Keep Hearing About How Good Annalise Is, Annalise:









Her official picture:









Secretary of Why Can't I Do That, Ilsa:









Her look how cute I am now why can't I do that portrait:









Secretary of OMG I Think I'm Gonna Puke, Mario:









A far away from the car portrait:


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members 3K9Mom*

*3K9Mom* In order to rule most efficiently, the King Kramer lives on the East Coast. The Queen, on the West Coast:










Where she supervises the Minister of Water Purity: 











And the Department of Explorations:










All Hail Jeanspackistan!

We humbly serve our King!

From this post: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post859381


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-BarbE*

*Barb E.*

King and Queen means a Court Jester...





































http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post859386


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-JenM66*

*JenM66*

Gracie will run FEMA - she can't do a worse job, right?!!!!






































From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post860283


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-Ohio*

*GunnersMoms*

Kenya, aka Aunt Fanny:
The Secretary of the Food & Drug Adminsitration....OK, just the food...where the heck is my food!!!











Gunner
Adminstrator of Balls & Kongs.....ball. ball.ball......kong.kong.kong.
Did Someone say kong!?!? Oh, yeah...belly rubs too.
By the way...aren't I pretty?











Jade, the Secretary/Princess of Cat-Dog-ness










From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post860537


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-CT*

*BJDimock*

In Ct, Fenna is currently serving as secretary of public relations


















Ilan is secretary of equal housing









Frodo is serving as secretary of quality and product control

"I can not believe that I have to use this boot!"









His opinion on the newest model









Beating a hasty retreat from critics!









And because everyone recieves full consideration when running for office

Poppi, secrectary of homeland defense:
"I have been in this spot for 4 hours now, but don't worry! I'll kill that birthday balloon string yet!"









And Yellow, secretary of "I hate you all and what did I do in a past life to end up in this house?" (Good for the check and balance system!)










From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post860855


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-NC*

*Lucina*

Lucy, the new secretary of organized siesta









From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post860856


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-NY (soon CT)*

*Murphy-Elperroguapo*

Undersecretary of Finding Scary Things:








and Fun-Loving Goofiness:


































From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post860858


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-PA*

*CampPappy*

Pennsylvania contingent is heard from:

Axl.....Prince of The Water and Manager of All the Land











From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post860858


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-Alaska*

*GSDLVR76*

Secretary of Natural Resources:

Water:









Snow:









Trees:










From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post860859


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet members-Vermont*

*Rose Hutch*

Anna-banana's secretary of scariness..Hope...











Minister of Getting Along with everyone....Koko...











From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post861278


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet Foreign Minister*

*Brightelf*

Yah, happy ta be reportin' in frum overseez. Heer iz Grimm, <span style="color: #3333FF">*Furrin Minister uv Doofocity!*</span> Me report in wiff nooz of how crazy a dogk can be in a furrin land.

Durrin my studdeez to be appointit to yur kabinet:









Durrin a press konfurrins, foto op.









Tryin' ta break down wallz an kultural barriurz...









If me kannot break down a kultural wall, me try to find break in wall where me able to pee thru it.









Me appeal fer more fundz fer Furrin Ministry uv Doofocity toys.









Me already been lampooned in politikal noozpaperz.









Me use expens akkount frum taxpayurz money fer massages an kewl perks.









Me like appealing fer stuff. Hope get it, too.









Now me let tung hang out to send kisses in thanks fer awardin me diss overseez post. Da bratwursts iz good.










From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post861281


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet Members - IL*

*Tula*

Please welcome Secretary of All Moving Objects
Direct Quote: "Give me the ball, lady... or the doll's head comes off"




























Portrait (kinda):










From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post861284


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet Members - RI*

*SunCzarina*

Can I submit Otto for a undersecretary of food inspection for the USDA? 




























From This Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post861287


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet Members - PA*

*Ghostwolf*

Secretary of Health And Human Services



















-Jackie 

from this Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post859358


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet Members - IL*

*agilegsds*


<span style="color: #3333FF">Berlin Embassy Staff</span>










<span style="color: #3333FF">Consulate General in Moscow</span>










<span style="color: #3333FF">Edinburgh Embassy Intern</span>










<span style="color: #3333FF">Ambassador to the UN checking on human rights violations in undisclosed Third-World nation</span>











From this Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=862063&page=2#Post862063


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet Members - Buffalo*

*BowWowMeow*

*Rafi RedDog:
Head of the Rescue Dog Transition Team and 
Chief of the Soccer Ball Wrangling Committee:*

Reporting for duty, King Kramer! 










Quit all of that partisan bickering and get to work, canine comrades! 










*Chama BabyBear:
*
*Senior Ambassador for the Parks 
*









Did you call me a senior? There must be some mistake!










*Cleopatra Kitty

Queen Feline and
Liason for the National Rest and Relaxation Initiative*










Lots of sleeping is the key to a long life! 











From this Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=861418&page=2#Post861418


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Jeanspackistan Cabinet Members - Buffalo*

Sorry If I missed anyone or you want to be added, just send me a PM with the link to your Original post.

Val


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Minister of Water Purity:rofl:
That pic was so funny!


----------

